
Show HN: Ossia score, a visual programming language for time - jcelerier
https://github.com/OSSIA/score
======
jcelerier
Hey all, so this is the project I've been working on for my phd - it's
basically a multimedia sequencer, but with the ability to express conditions
(of the kind "if... then" as well as "when... then"), loops, and hierarchy, in
order to write interactive scores. A special visual syntax has been devised to
be able to express these elements graphically. The doc gives more details :
[https://ossia.github.io/score/](https://ossia.github.io/score/)

It's still in alpha but has already been used by multiple artists :
[https://ossia.io/gallery](https://ossia.io/gallery) and has a great
interoperability story with many creative coding environments (Max/MSP,
OpenFrameworks, Processing, etc) due to native OSC (Open Sound Control)
support.

The code itself is C++14/17 and Qt. feel free to ask me anything about it :)

